# Corel Paint Shop Pro on sale



## VisExp (Jul 23, 2009)

I got an e-mail today adverising Corel Paint Shop Pro on sale at $49.  If you were looking at getting some photo editing software I don't think you can beat this price.  

http://store.corel.com/webapp/wcs/s...de=US&storeId=10302&catalogId=10103&langId=-1


----------



## mikemac (Jul 24, 2009)

They are also offering their simple editing app, Media ONE, for free.
http://apps.corel.com/lp/lexar/05853/index.html?trkid=lexarmo

Mike


----------

